

Show HN: Bitarca.de – a space shooter, my holiday project - gravitronic
http://bitarca.de

======
bortch
Uncaught InvalidStateError: Failed to execute 'send' on 'WebSocket': Still in
CONNECTING state.5cffd1886a9e6c148bd01b645cc95715:289 (anonymous function)

~~~
gravitronic
interesting, thanks - I will investigate.

I've seen this before but was still able to play. are you unable to play?

------
gravitronic
Sorry everyone - server crashed for a minute there. Back now!

------
opless
Connection Lost

Looks like the server went away. Likely I restarted the server, sorry.

~~~
gravitronic
try again!

You might get that if the websocket fails to connect, too.. hmm.

~~~
opless
Yeah, I'm behind a webproxy that gives 400 status codes to websockets it
seems.

